# ka24e idle problem



## -KyrioS- (Jun 30, 2008)

well, i'll be brief ... i have a 240sx with da ka24e, it runs good on cold... when temp gauge is at normal it starts choking in low speed... its automatic. On cold its around 800 rpm and when i shift to D drops to 600 rpm, but when i drive it around 20 minutes, if i shift to N, the revs go up to 1200 more, i shift to D to advance, drops to 500 rpm, press the gas and it chokes, smoggs black (excesive gas) and die.
I've replaced Coil, distributor cap, several vacuum lines, i've cleaned the IAC(idle air control), spark plugs, air filter, gas filter, gas pump, fuel injection relays, MAF, checked injectors and connectors (good)... everythong seems to be normal, but it gets temperature and it starts failing... i'm trying to adjust TPS, i have Chilton manual n i found an article at other forum to adjust TPS ... but the readings that i get aren't coherent with both texts, trying to adjust idle, with TPS disconnected, idle its not changing while im turning the screw... last time engine died when i disconnected it, and after it stayed very low on revs, and i didn't get any reading on the voltmeter.

i said that i'd be brief, but it's starting to pzz me off and i need some help, i'm working thing by thing and that's what i've been doing and still is failing...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the temperature sensor for the ECU. There are two sensors side by side; it's the larger one. Do a resistance check:
- cold: 2.1 - 2.9 K ohms
- hot: 0.30 - 0.33 K ohms


----------



## -KyrioS- (Jun 30, 2008)

hhahahaha yeess!!! thx rogoman it was the temp sensor... thx bro... now i'm in streets again XD


----------



## -KyrioS- (Jun 30, 2008)

i wasn't getting any resistance on the old one!! 0 !!!


----------



## tommyboy623 (May 11, 2009)

air temp sensor.i would start with that..had the same pro. on my 94 hb 4x4..had a k&n and put it back in when it wasnt all the way dry..i know stupid...(and im from az that makes it worse)lol


----------

